# Thank You



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: just a thank you to all those people who have given advice or visited my web-site www.golfinspiration.com  i hope one day to have a vast community of golfers who can chat and publish all their golfing stories pictures etc... and as its all FREE i m sure this can happen sooner rather than later:thumbsup:


----------

